# New Pics & Video of Bumi & Toby - Update Last Page



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

The dogs are now best buddies and spend most of the time playing. Bumi is very good with Toby and lets him get away with a lot. Toby, well, he's just Toby and chews on Any part of Bumi he can get his teeth on, the thing is, Bumi loves it and looks for him all the time to play! 

Is hard to get good pictures of Toby since he is so dark, anytime I think I have a good shot, he comes out looking like a dare devil with shinny eyes and his gums showing! ound:

Working on uploading a Video, will post later.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Tom told me once that "He talks a lot with a quiet voice when you first pick him up" and let me tell you, Is the sweetest thing ever. Especially in the mornings when I go to pick him up. He cries and smiles at the same time just so I bring him close enough for him to give me a kiss! :kiss:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

so sweet! that Toby is a go getter, isn't he!! LOL
how old is Bumi? How did you 'know' he was ready for a little brother??


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> so sweet! that Toby is a go getter, isn't he!! LOL
> how old is Bumi? How did you 'know' he was ready for a little brother??


Yes, he sure is! Totally different personality from Bumi! But Bumi is actually coming out of the shell and playing like he never did before!
Bumi will be 3 in May and honestly, I wasn't sure if he was ready, I just didn't feel right having only one. See, I have DH, my kids have each other and the dog only had himself, so I figure another dog wouldn't hurt! :biggrin1:


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

That is so cute! They look like they're having a good time.

By the way, how do you get Bumi so fluffy?


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Soooo cute! They remind me of my girls. Yogi will be three in May too, and Boo just turned one in December. Boo is still pulling Yogi around by her ears, making her cry! And she won't stop when I yell at her, till I get up and go after her, cause she knows I'm gonna get her ear!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Momo means Peach said:


> ...By the way, how do you get Bumi so fluffy?


Don't Know!  I have never cut his hair, Use CC shampoo and treatment, that's all. He doesn't have STRAIGHT hair, but half and half, mostly straight, but the top part of his coat has some curl to it, like what your hair would look like the day after you braided it.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

This morning we woke up to about an inch of snow. Is still coming down and we should have about 5-7 by the end of the day.

Here are some new pics of this morning...


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Cute 'kids', Zury! Give it a few more weeks - Bumi's fur may not be so pouffy! The video reminded me of Finn latching onto Augie's face and Augie had a lot of hair once upon a time..... BF (before Finn)! :biggrin1: Toby is much darker than Augie, but the coloring of your two together is similar to my two, only in reverse, as my dark one is the oldest. I love the color combination together. Great pictures..and video!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What cuties! So glad to see they are having so much fun together!!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Linda,

When they play rough, you can see Toby walking away with chunks of White hair hanging form his mouth! Is really funny.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Carefulove said:


> Linda,
> 
> When they play rough, you can see Toby walking away with chunks of White hair hanging form his mouth! Is really funny.


Yes, and you may find yourself pulling it out of his teeth, because it may get wrapped around them, and you will find lots of hair in his poo, if it is anything like our house. Finn has also eaten lots of topknot bands - the tiny rubber ones. Augie used to have a beautiful thick topknot. These days, it is pretty much a frayed sad little fountain! I think the yanking of hair has gotten a bit better here. But it was pretty rough for awhile. At first, Augie was so kind to his little brother, kind of a protector, would let him have the toys, etc. And then, one day, he realized Finn was bigger, stronger and the 'gloves came off'! When Augie growls, Finn backs off. And it has never gotten to the point where it was ugly sounding or I was worried they were going to hurt each other. Having two is definitely entertaining! :biggrin1:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm glad to see that your two are enjoying each other so much. The pictures and video were great!

Our "baby" McGee is now bigger than his older sister!!! They love to play together, too, and Abby has come out of her shell a lot since getting him. So much fun watching their wrestlemania!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Mr Toby is so cute. I thought your photo's are great . My computer has a program where you can adjust eye glare maybe you have that program on yours.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I know I can fix red eye, but didn't think I could fix the glare too. I have to look into it. Thanks a lot!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zury, they are adorable together!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

CUTE!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

They are cute!!! Thanks for sharing this video with us....it's always a joy watching havaneses play with each other. They both are really cute!



Carefulove said:


> ...I just didn't feel right having only one. See, I have DH, my kids have each other and the dog only had himself, so I figure another dog wouldn't hurt! :biggrin1:


I'm following the same logic here too lol. I have my dh, two dear cats who chase each other all day long lol, and so it's only Fedja who doesn't have a friend of his own kind :-( Two more weeks, and he will not be alone anymore .


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The video is adorable, I love to watch the pups in the snow.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Toby is 19Wks now and getting bigger by the day.

Him and Bumi are very close now, so close that they are constantly tripping me in the kitchen, all you see is a huge hair ball rolling around the floor, white and black hair flying all over!ound:

I was able to snap a few pics this weekend, For some "unknown" reason, Toby stayed still for more than 3 seconds for me to take the shots, I still can't believe it!!!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

You have two good looking boys there! Happy to hear that they're having so much fun together ;-).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They look SO adorable together, Zury! I love Toby's markings!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Toby and Bumi are adorable together.
Two is so much fun.


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

Great pictures/video and looks like they are getting along fine


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great pictures of two adorable little guys! Toby is really growing up!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Great pics. Toby es un guapote. Me encanta.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

They both look very happy and content in the picture together with both of them looking at the camera. I imagine there are two boys that are about equally as happy!

Bumi's endurance must be improving. Here, 3 or 4 take turns at tag-team playing with Toby's brother Brio. Brio even wears out Nike, who is just a year old.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Tom King said:


> They both look very happy and content in the picture together with both of them looking at the camera. I imagine there are two boys that are about equally as happy!
> 
> Bumi's endurance must be improving. Here, 3 or 4 take turns at tag-team playing with Toby's brother Brio. Brio even wears out Nike, who is just a year old.


At night, when we are all settled down watching TV, the boys are in charge of taking Toby to his Box to make sure he pees. You have to hear them after he goes. ound: 
Toby Sit, Goooooood Booooooooy Toby. You want a Treeeeeaaaaaat?, Gooooood Booooooy. Sit Toby, Gooooood Booooooooy, Toby, don't bite my fingers!!, Goooooood Booooooy.
But Toby is equally crazy about them, he loves waking them up in the mornings!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

After having 3 days of Temperatures in the high 50s, we woke up to snow and 33 degrees this morning.

The dogs, of course, were happy to go out and play!

Here is one pic of Toby this morning and one of him Last night. 
As you guys know, I have two boys. I don't have any daughters and it has been a long time since I played with Dolls, so I only get to play Dress up with my dogs. Toby is sporting one of the many bows I collect for them! Is purple! ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ha! When I go away, Kodi stays with my groomer. She says it's her time to play "Barbie" with him!ound:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I took out my Sony Camera yesterday (this one takes beautiful outdoor pictures) and snapped some shots of the dogs.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

*Photographing Black, White, snow!*

Wow, Zury, that is some difficult photography! Dog with lots of black, then also white, on grass - not TOO tough - but on snow!

You make that Sony camera look very good! Did you edit those photos at all? I usually try to edit my photos at least a little, in case I can make them easier to see.

I use the Poor Woman's Photoshop - Paint Shop Pro - an older version, because I don't have money for software upgrades; any money I have goes into Camellia; fortunately, not through her digestive system. (Although it's relatively little, so might not cause much damage.)

Pardon my nonsense this morning! I'm feeling nonsensical, and it wouldn't be the first time, either!

But those are really lovely photos; thanks for posting them!

Sun, 26 Feb 2012 08:21:57 (PST)


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Great pictures. Toby is getting so big. What a cute face he has. And that last pic of the two of them is precious.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

CarolWCamelo said:


> Wow, Zury, that is some difficult photography! Dog with lots of black, then also white, on grass - not TOO tough - but on snow!
> 
> You make that Sony camera look very good! Did you edit those photos at all? I usually try to edit my photos at least a little, in case I can make them easier to see...


Not a problem! No I did not edit them at all, Takes too much time...ound:

I have the editing program that came with the Cannon Camera I have, is pretty good, I just hate editing.

The Sony Camera is Amazing for taking pictures outdoors. It takes some amazing photos, but indoors, is horrible! :frusty:

The Cannon I have is great for indoors and OK for outdoors. But like you said, with A Black dog, is very hard to get good pictures. Besides, Toby is never still for more than a second, so the Sony is the perfect Camera for him since it takes super great/steady photos of moving Targets (the Cannon, even in sports mode come out blurry).


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

shimpli said:


> Great pictures. Toby is getting so big. What a cute face he has. And that last pic of the two of them is precious.


And to think All I had to say was... "You want a treat?" ound:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great shots! Toby is getting big! How old is he now?


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Kathie said:


> Great shots! Toby is getting big! How old is he now?


21 wks and eating like he is an 18 year old Teenager! ound:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Yesterday was bath day. Here are the two of them running around a few hours after their bath.

PS: I gave in and got Coat Handler shampoo and Conditioner for Bumi. What a Difference! I honestly didn't think I would see it, but his coat was not as Fluffy as he gets with other shampoos.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

They are adorable. The brothers look like best friends!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Bellos!!! They look so cute together.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

shimpli said:


> Great pictures. Toby is getting so big. What a cute face he has. And that last pic of the two of them is precious.


That was my first impression too! Great photos, and WOW! he's grown a lot since the last set of pix! They don't stay little long, do they?!?!?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> Yesterday was bath day. Here are the two of them running around a few hours after their bath.
> 
> PS: I gave in and got Coat Handler shampoo and Conditioner for Bumi. What a Difference! I honestly didn't think I would see it, but his coat was not as Fluffy as he gets with other shampoos.


If that's "not as fluffy", I can't imagine what he looks like right after a bath with other shampoo/conditioners!:biggrin1: He's beautiful, though! (they both are!)


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

krandall said:


> If that's "not as fluffy", I can't imagine what he looks like right after a bath with other shampoo/conditioners!:biggrin1: ...


Electrocuted? ound:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

After yet, another bath... 

It has been such a beautiful day today that we were all outside playing.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww..nothing like playing in the fresh air. They look wonderful!! Love those bows!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, Bumi has a LOT of coat!!!
gorgeous boys!!!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, very beautiful Havs!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks. Of course, Sunday and This Morning, Bumi's legs turned brown from running in the dirt!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

*Mothers Day Pictures*

They got a bath on Thursday (Bumi) an Friday (Toby).

Bumi just turned 3 last week and Toby is now 7 months.


----------

